#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  ساخت آلبوم خانوادگی و عروسی با پخش آهنگ و ... | Wedding Album Maker Gold 3.20

## nekooee

*Wedding Album Maker Gold 3.20
*


با این نرم افزار هم می تونید آلبومهای خیلی زیبا و خاطره انگیزی درست کنید مخصوصا که همزمان با پخش آلبوم با جلوه های ویژه آهنگ هم پخش میکنه که می تونید از آهنگهای شب عروسی استفاده کنید... حتی می توانید بک گراند براش تعیین کنید و خیلی کارهای جالب دیگه
حجم نرم افزار هم 22 مگابایت بیشتر نیست.

برای دیدن سایز اصلی عکس بر روی آن کلیک کنید




لینک دانلود (با قابلیت ریزم و بدون محدودیت سرعت)




دارای محتوای پنهان




Wedding Album Maker is an easy-to-use software which allows you to  create an amazing wedding photo album with background music,  Pan&Zoom and transition effects. With Wedding Album Maker, you can  quickly and easily produce professional-looking wedding photo slideshow  DVD disc and share your love story and excitement of your wedding day on  home big screen TV with standard DVD player in the comfort of your  living room. 

Looking for slideshow software to share your lovely moments with family  and friends? If so, you definitely need Wedding Album Maker. Sharing and  viewing wedding photos in a slide show software format with friends and  family has never been easier! With Wedding Album Maker, you can use  your CD or DVD burner to make high quality photo slide show DVD disc in  less than half an hour by yourself. 

*Key features of Wedding Album Maker include:* 
• No Experience Necessary 
Wedding Album Maker is simply the easiest to use slideshow software. It  is designed to be easy enough for anyone in the family to use. You can  create dynamic wedding slideshows with just clicks: Add your photos,  design your movie menu, and burn your disc. You will find that you can  perform all tasks in the most natural and intuitive way. 
• All-in-One Wedding Photo Album Maker 
There's no need for other CD or DVD burning software. Wedding Album  Maker can do all from the beginning to the end to make a DVD slideshow.  And, the whole steps are simple, fast and robust: the Burn-Proof (TM)  technique which makes the DVD burning procedure more robust than ever! 
• Lovely Music, Transition Effects 
Burn your slideshow with DVD motion menus and transition effects to DVD  and watch it on TV using your DVD player. The slideshow editor includes  all the tools you need to create eye-catching photo presentations.  Wedding Album Maker enables you to add your favorite wedding music for  your wedding slide show. We provide some of the most visually elegant  effects available in the market. You can even customize many of these  effects, giving you a virtually infinite selection. 
• Highest Resolution Format On TV 
Wedding Album Maker optimizes your digital photo and uses the Highest  Resolution format which is supported by most DVD players. This technique  makes photo look great on TV. 
• Professional Hollywood-style DVD Menu Templates 
Wedding Album Maker features a library of professionally designed menu  backgrounds and frames. Ranging from playful to professional, you're  sure to find a background for any occasion. 
• Decorate Wedding Photos with Text and Arc Clips 
The built-in What You See is What You Get photo editor makes it easy to  add your own comments for your wedding photos. The position, font, color  and shadow of the text are immediately shown with the photo. It also  supports Art-clips for each photo slide which adds amazing special  effects for your wedding slideshow. 

*OS :* Win XP/2000/Vista/Win 7 
*Language :* English

----------

*1111110*,*1212ali*,*58mohsen*,*abasm*,*ahad9828*,*Arash44*,*Arash_g*,*basafa10*,*betina*,*d.rmardin*,*daryoush.bq*,*dereshki*,*dllgh*,*DPS12*,*elnino909*,*hamid2346*,*Hamidsayadi*,*hassan99*,*HASSANS*,*hossein mokh*,*hrma1362*,*javdan*,*karym*,*kasra173*,*kavosh83*,*khosrowG*,*m-j*,*mahpoor*,*majid34*,*Miss akhavan*,*mohamad d*,*mohsen428*,*MOJ.ELEC*,*mojtaba . j*,*morady*,*morteza1487*,*mrfelc*,*myfriend*,*nema52*,*pegman*,*pupak557*,*saba8311*,*SAID11*,*sardarshams*,*sarook*,*shahzadje*,*str*,*TAMIN*,*tohidfilm*,*zabih3862*,*بهار من*,*بهرام کفیلوی*,*سعید22*,*صابری*,*عقیل*,*غزال*,*غزال4*,*غفور*,*محمد سا*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

